# Old Gracie Jiujitsu Video Footage!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 8, 2007)

Demonstration and Commercial all in one!

[yt]RxS017Z1stg[/yt]


----------



## Odin (Aug 8, 2007)

lol @ ''unfortunatly we cannot all be strong..there goes your girl''


----------



## zDom (Aug 8, 2007)

I am impressed.

It seems BJJ  at least in THOSE days  was a lot more similar to the hapkido I train.

The demonstration included a LOT of throwing, a lot of technique based on grabs and defenses against strikes and knife attacks.

But it seems all I see of modern BJJ is ground work. Has the focus changed over the past several decades?

I've always heard BJJ includes such techniques, but how frequently are the trained nowadays?

The impression I have gotten from both video and text is that a typical BJJ class and testing consists almost entirely of "rolling."

This video, however, gives me the impression that a class back then would have consisted of at least some time spent with partners working standing techniques with throws ...


----------



## Odin (Aug 8, 2007)

I did like those old school demo's the gracies did.

check this one out its not of the gracies but is a very old jujitsu self defence video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj15lvQhoSI&mode=related&search=


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 8, 2007)

I learned everything on that video in my BJJ classes.  Then again it was an affiliation with the Torrance Academy and they expected us to know the self defense techniques. (plus it was back in the day)  I have seen some BJJ Training Halls where self defense training is lacking.


----------



## zDom (Aug 8, 2007)

Odin said:


> I did like those old school demo's the gracies did.
> 
> check this one out its not of the gracies but is a very old jujitsu self defence video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj15lvQhoSI&mode=related&search=



A very nice demo! Goes thru a "self defense" scenario, then breaks it down technique by technique.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 8, 2007)

Odin said:


> I did like those old school demo's the gracies did.
> 
> check this one out its not of the gracies but is a very old jujitsu self defence video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj15lvQhoSI&mode=related&search=


 
She was cute!

AoG


----------

